# LBG tomorrow afternoon 20/12/12



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

I went out to try some surface lures on LBG thisafternoon and must have seen 300 carp on the surface at around 7pm......

I know they are just carp ( crap ) but im going to go have a surface session tomorrow afternoon with light gear and bread

Im going to put in on menindee drive boat ramp and go up the river bit of LBG .

So if anyone is keen to rif LBG of some carp come along , because there were heaps around...


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Well managed 7 carp just floating some powerbait i had in the tacklebox. They were all feeding on the surface. I did also go up and down casting a surface wobbler in the very late afternoon at every snag that looked fishy , but as expected nothing on that lol , mainly practicing my casting as i havent fished in a while .


----------

